
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (March 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
prash2488
Location: Ahmedabad, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Node Js, VueJs,
Firebase

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JOCTrgXSMVBcBHIKUECoQcMg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JOCTrgXSMVBcBHIKUECoQcMg7dVUlkiUOBm7XjWXLdw/)
(More details available on request)

Github: [https://github.com/PrashamTrivedi](https://github.com/PrashamTrivedi)

Website: [https://prashamhtrivedi.in/](https://prashamhtrivedi.in/)

Email: jobs@prashamhtrivedi.in

I am Prasham H Trivedi, An Android Developer for more then 7 years, currently
I am looking for Remote Job/Freelance work. I have developed apps and
libraries which are being used by hundreds of developers in Android. I am also
actively seeking to have some front end experience.

------
jwymer
I am a recent grad looking for a full-time position building web or mobile
applications in a fast-paced, knowledge-sharing environment. I have been
writing software for over 5 years with a year of professional experience
across a wide variety of technologies.

Location: Fort Worth, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes(Bay Area or Austin, Texas preferred)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Node.js, PHP, Laravel, Java/Android/SQLite,
IOS/Objective C, React Native, D3.js, MySQL, Magento, Wordpress, Django, Git,
Sass

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fu-
Lz_0eAPdK6byLB86yXIW_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fu-
Lz_0eAPdK6byLB86yXIW_3RuoXqo19juVLGHx7Jo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: jakeandrewwymer@gmail.com

------
eladyarom

      Location:Fredericton, NB, Canada
      Remote: Yes - Preferred 
      Willing to relocate: Yes, after October 2018, for the 
                           right opportunity. 
      Possible locations:
       Halifax, Nova Scotia
       Ontario, Canada
       Japan
       Germany
      I am a Permanent Resident of Canada and have Israeli and German citizenship.
      Technologies: 
       AWS
       Google Cloud Platform
       Azure
       Linux 
       Apache Libcloud
       Bash
       PostgreSQL
       Python
       nginx             
      Résumé/CV: https://elad.yarom.info/Elad_Yarom_Resume.pdf
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/eladyarom/
      Email: elad.yarom@gmail.com
      Site: https://elad.yarom.info/
    

I build cloud-agnostic, self-healing Linux stacks to keep you and your
infrastructure flexible.

For the past 4 years I’ve been working as the Lead Systems Engineer for a Y
Combinator startup. My portable stacks have saved the company over $700,000
(US) in infrastructure costs over the past 4 years. I know to build your stack
to run anywhere, and run efficiently, so that you can leverage your YC cloud
credits and scale your product to the next level.

If you have interesting problems at scale, or are looking to take your
prototype to production, we should talk.

~~~
AhmedAdelAlemam
Location: Cairo, Egypt

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, JSON, Object Oriented JS, AJAX, Angularjs
1,ECMAScript 6, MVC(JavaScript), Google Maps API, Jasmine JS (JavaScript
testing framework), NPM(Grunt, Gulp, Bower), HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap,
Responsive Layouts, Google Chrome Developer tools.

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NYii8OYw_qUkYwtAnE0rzFnw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NYii8OYw_qUkYwtAnE0rzFnwSuGrlUkrHV5GrOUnQyw/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ahmedemam755@gmail.com

------
nunoarruda
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/ES7/ES8, TypeScript, Flow,
JSON, AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, SVG, Bootstrap, React, Angular,
Ionic, PhoneGap, Cordova, jQuery, Wijmo

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front-End Web Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

PS: I'm looking for freelance/contract work.

------
just_testing
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, RELOCATION - São Paulo, Brazil

    
    
      Location: São Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Software Engineer by Day, Data Scientist by night
      Résumé/CV: More than 10 years of programming (mostly web frontend/backend and GIS), developing products now used by thousands of people. For three years, I began to branch into data products for NGOs, in which I made:
      - The biggest crawl of land properties in São Paulo
      - Finding out more than US$ 2.7 billion of property in São Paulo owned by offshores (for Transparency International, report here: https://www.transparency.org/news/feature/us2.7_billion_of_saeo_paulo_brazil_property_linked_to_offshore_companies)
      - Making the biggest transit fines map in the country, geocoding over 13 million badly written addresses (had to create my own geocoder for that).
    

I love doing data products like those, and want to do more of those. I have a
fancy CV here: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume) Email:
tiagofassoni@gmail.com

------
nimeshneema
Location: Hyderabad, India.

Remote: Flexible.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Git, Bash, Objective-C, Swift.

Résumé/CV:
[https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Resume_Nimesh_Neem...](https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Resume_Nimesh_Neema.pdf)

[https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Cover_Letter_Nimes...](https://users.ninthfloor.org/~nimeshneema/Cover_Letter_Nimesh_Neema.pdf)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

I specialise in development of iOS, watchOS and tvOS app and currently
learning macOS app development. As a programmer I have a good understanding of
Apple's user interface design paradigms (HIG's) and what makes a great app.

I am a big fan of beautifully designed software which are well crafted, end-
to-end, keeping the intended users in mind. In my opinion, a software should
be designed to work like a good appliance; easy to setup and operate, with
minimal to no intrusion and predictable in behaviour.

I believe crafting a good software which fulfils the aforementioned goals
requires careful planning, execution and concerted symphony within the team.
Keeping the said in mind, I continuously strive to hone my craft by exploring
and learning best possible tools and technology for the job at hand. I am also
inclined towards growing as a software engineer by constantly enhancing my
understanding of fundamental concepts and tooling.

I have over 7 years of experience working as a Software Engineer. I also have
experience working as an independent consultant.

------
donretag
Location: Central Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes (have been working remote for years)

Willing to relocate: No (unless it is to a Mediterranean country)

Technologies: I have been pigeon-holed as a Java backend developer. :)
Technology agnostic, would love to work more with python. Expert level in
Elasticsearch: committer, speaker.

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/brusic](https://linkedin.com/in/brusic)

Email: ivan [at] brusic.com

------
rootxnet
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, C#, Kotlin, Bash, AngularJS, React+Redux,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Machine
Learning

Résumé/CV: [http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [http://michallech.info](http://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of commercial experience. My selling
point is ability to prototype and execute rapidly due to extensive list of
technologies I know and industries I've worked in. I am open to consulting
opportunities as well as long-term projects or employment in the areas of
software architecture, tech leadership, backend, frontend development, data
analysis, machine learning. The ideal position would leverage my extensive
experience, software architecture knowledge, detail oriented approach and
ability to execute fast. I prefer remote/semi remote opportunities but I am
willing to relocate for selected projects.

------
lfowles
Location: Kansas, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Location dependent, strong preference to Colorado, New
York, Chicago areas.

Technologies: C++, Python, Linux, Git

Learning: Robotics, Rust

Résumé/CV: Available on website [http://lfowles.org](http://lfowles.org)

Email: See website or use hn@lfowles.org

Other Links: [http://github.com/lfowles](http://github.com/lfowles)
[https://linkedin.com/in/lfowles](https://linkedin.com/in/lfowles)

Looking for systems programming or other interesting software development
opportunities (ideally C++, but also skilled with Python). Previously spent 5
years writing software for x86 and ARM embedded Linux radio testing equipment.

Since then, I've spent several months getting my feet wet with Unreal Engine
4[0], learning basics of Rust and Haskell, and I'm currently enrolled in the
Udacity Robotics Software Engineer Nanodegree. I'm always willing to learn for
the job. A project highlight from my Github: interpreting output from a
Deskcycle to get cadence data[1]. Even if I'm not what you're looking for and
you just want to chat about any of my projects, send me an email!

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C-RmUZ5BYSw0AR-
gUTkk2y0a)

[1]:
[https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle](https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle)

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS Grid,
GSAP, CSS3, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Less, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic
design, Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node, Angular, Backbone,
marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you. Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp, etc (always
eager to pick up new programming languages or technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for part-time work if at all possible, but not unwilling to do
full-time again.

------
jacksonsabey
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly (within Canada)

Technologies: Golang, RethinkDB, SMTP, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Elasticsearch, Memcached, Redis, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, ZFS

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: jackson.sabey+hn0318@gmail.com

Recent Work:

[https://0ut.ca/documentation](https://0ut.ca/documentation) \- Link
Shortener, Tools, Parser/Validators, and API for +16 correct and complete RFC
implementations for URI/IRI and Email components

Github: [https://github.com/sabey](https://github.com/sabey)
[https://github.com/sabey/ishtargate](https://github.com/sabey/ishtargate) \-
contextual template engine for iptables/firewalls

I'm interested in continuing work with Golang, specifically on backend
infrastructure. Web Services, Email, Storage, Security, and Distributed
Systems are my main interests.

------
cruiser78
Need a quick boost on your project ? Catching a deadline ? Have a bug no-one
can fix ? I am available for part time help on your project, I can do full
stack and I execute extremely fast.

Location: Central Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, REST API, Nginx, Postgres, Heroku, AWS, HTML,
CSS, Javacript/TypeScript, AngularJS, Angular, React, Vue.js

Integrations: Ambassador, Stripe, Braintree/PayPal, Firebase Push
notification, Google Geolocation API, ...

Résumé/CV: I have 20+ years experience in software development, system design
and architecture, cloud infrastructure, scalable and distributed applications,
real-time communication and systems integrations. 10+ years experience with
distributed teams and agile team management. CTO and co-founder of several
companies, currently full time senior lead full stack engineer for US company.

Rate: $125/hr gross (B2B)

Email: cruisah@gmail.com

------
weehlyn
Location: Any

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ub...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ubFk6RU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +7 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
bgaskin
Location: Nagoya, Japan (New Zealander)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QQ31zxpyzMqz6lDaSMWTwTPmIHE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QQ31zxpyzMqz6lDaSMWTwTPmIHEhBysI/view?usp=sharing)

Email:bgaskin@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Ben. I'm a software developer and IT support/admin with several years
of experience in New Zealand. I have a BSc and post-grad qualification in
Computer Science / AI (a very strong foundational computer science programme
with Victoria University of Wellington, New Zealand).

I'm looking for C++ / python full-time remote work. I'm open to new
technologies and wouldn't mind transitioning to web or mobile work.

Currently strongest in C++, python, Java, SQL, scripting.

My interests are in... language learning and productivity tools, AI and
Machine Learning.

------
susansocial

      Location: Canada (New Brunswick/East Coast)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
                   Social Media - Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin, Hootsuite, Canva
                   Recruiting - Indeed, Alongside
                   Travel Bookings - AirBnB, Booking.com, Google Flights, Hipmunk, Enterprise and Hertz
                   Customer Support - Intercom
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/susan-o-connor/
      Email: susan@susansocial.com (protonmail also available)
      Website: https://susansocial.com
    

Open to freelance work or full/part time employment. I've got a lot of
experience working with startups, both remote and onsite! See my website for
more details on what I do, and recommendationsfrom startups I've worked with.

------
thoughtpalette
Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred, experienced

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SAPs, Angular, etc

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YAp7JLca9qCtv2fxZ4_NfX98UPX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YAp7JLca9qCtv2fxZ4_NfX98UPXdOjf2/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-
marshall-78591710/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chris-marshall-78591710/)

StackOverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-
marshall](https://stackoverflow.com/users/697079/christopher-marshall)

Github: [https://github.com/thoughtpalette](https://github.com/thoughtpalette)

------
robinrob
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3, Ruby,
Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku, iOS, Swift, OCaml

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years experience, working at
every level of modern web application stacks: frontend, backend, database,
server, deployment. I have a wide experience in modern web frameworks and
languages, and in writing good quality code backed up with automated tests. I
am an excellent communicator and am passionate about what I do, building my
own apps in my spare time. I also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
hasanr67
Location: Tehran/Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes(preferred EU countries)

Technologies: Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, PHP, NodeJS, Postgres,
PostGIS, Mysql, Mongo, Redis, Git, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV:[https://hramezani.github.io/](https://hramezani.github.io/)

Email: hasan.r67 [AT] gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/hramezani](https://github.com/hramezani)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hasan-
ramezani-009ab059/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hasan-ramezani-009ab059/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/3465428/hasan-
ramezani](https://stackoverflow.com/users/3465428/hasan-ramezani)

------
m0nhawk
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA, Canada, Europe.

Technologies: _Programming Languages_ : Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram
Mathematica; OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; _data_ : MySQL, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch-LogStash-Kibana, InfluxDB; _etc_ : Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES,
S3...) stack, ETL, data analysis, data science, data visualization, data
manipulation (Python pandas, R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8/download](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8/download)

Email: andrew.prokhorenkov@gmail.com | me@andrewpro.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/)

------
govind94
Location: New Jersey, USA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (within the US)
Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Qt, ReactJS, Redux, NodeJS, Express,
MongoDB, AngularJS, Mocha, Git, Github, C, C++, Java, SQL, PHP, Python,
Android, AWS, Firebase, MySQL Resume:
[https://govind94.github.io/govind94.github.io/GovindResume.p...](https://govind94.github.io/govind94.github.io/GovindResume.pdf)
Email: govindv1224@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/govind94](https://github.com/govind94) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/govindanv/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/govindanv/)

------
fullstackers
Location London, UK - Full team available for hire.

Remote Yes

Willing to relocate No

Technologies Scala, Java, Elm, React, TypeScript. Comfortable with Docker,
unix, aws, etc.

Resume We’re a full-stack team of 5 software engineers and a product manager
with expertise in delivering software in startups. Our individual resumes are
available upon request.

Email fullstack.webdevs+hn@gmail.com

Team Bio We’ve been described by an independent consultant as a “world class”
engineering team and are looking to find a company that has a strong vision
and product where we can achieve our full potential. We share strong UX and
design abilities and are comfortable with industry standard design and rapid
prototyping tools. We work well as an agile team, using data and metrics to
inform and validate product decisions whilst owning a product from design
through delivery.

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK - Full web and mobile product development Remote: Yes Location:
London, UK Technologies: Golang, ReactJS, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails, Android,
iOS, CSS, HTML, Docker, Heroku, AWS

Website: [https://whitesmith.co](https://whitesmith.co)

Hi, I work with a few developers and designers under the name of Whitesmith -
we develop full web and mobile products. We work with various startups and
media companies from UK, AUS and USA. We view ourselves as problem solvers,
working with a wide range of technologies - from Docker, to Ruby on Rails, Go,
and ReactJS, - to develop the right solution for the situation. We're looking
for new interesting startups to work with.

EMAIL: daniel a-t whitesmith d-o-t com

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
pzubkiewicz
Location: Wroclaw, Poland

Remote: YES!

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: AWS Cloud, Java, JavaScript, BABOK, UML, ArchiMate, BPMN, React,
GraphQL and many more

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/PawelZubkiewiczCV](http://bit.ly/PawelZubkiewiczCV)

Email: pawel .at. zubkiewicz .dot. com

I specialize in Systems Design from Business Architecture to Technology
Architecture. I have gained over eleven years’ experience within IT industry
working in many different roles, as a developer, business, and systems
analyst, architect and an IT consultant. I am passionate about Cloud computing
and Serverless architecture. Certified in: AWS, TOGAF, ArchiMate, BABOK, BPMN,
Agile.

I am now seeking a position that would allow me to design and deliver IT
systems using AWS cloud.

------
data-witcher
Location: Krakow, Poland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Data Science, Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Big
Data, Distributed Computing, Deep Learning, Web/Mobile Technologies ...
_Programming languages_ : C++, Python, CUDA, R, Java, SQL/noSQL, Spark,
Android ...

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: data.witcher@gmail.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Creative Data Scientist with PhD in Computer Science and over 10 years of
experience in data mining is looking for a remote opportunity.

I invented a cutting-edge ML algorithm for bioinformatics. Let me help you
grow your business.

------
mrtobo
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Preferred, Travel OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (es6+), TypeScript, JS Frameworks, RESTful API Design
& Consumption, Responsive/Progressive Web Apps, UI/UX Best Practices, Asset
Delivery Optimization, Git, Build Tooling, Linux / CLI, Basic Docker / DevOps
/ AWS, Typography & Aesthetics, UI Libraries, CMS &, eCommerce Systems, Python
& PHP Experience, Wireframing and Design Process, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, SMACSS,
Accessibility / 508 Compliance .

Resume/CV: [http://ntobo.com](http://ntobo.com)

Email: nick@emrgnt.co

Seasoned front end engineer (12 years) with full stack proficiencies and a
passion for building great products.

Available immediately.

------
cyorir
Location: Denver or Chicago

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C/C++, R, scikit-learn, pandas, AWS, Numpy, NLTK, LaTeX,
Knitr, ROS

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
walker-54a14b66/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-walker-54a14b66/)

Email: cyorir@gmail.com

[https://www.hackerrank.com/cyorir](https://www.hackerrank.com/cyorir)

[https://codefights.com/profile/cyorir](https://codefights.com/profile/cyorir)

I am currently studying Computer Science at Northwestern University as well as
taking classes online through Coursera. I am looking for a Summer 2018
internship.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
Niksko
Location: Melbourne, Australia Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: C#, Sitecore, Node, AWS, Terraform, Packer Resume:
[https://resume.skouf.com](https://resume.skouf.com) Email:
n.skoufis@gmail.com

Passionate developer, degree in maths and CS, don't let my lack of experience
fool you, I'm passionate about automation, clean code, good design, writing
tests, and I've got excellent communication and presentation skills.

Looking to get away from the Sitecore space, looking to learn, give me a
challenge (new language, new framework, new industry) and I'll thrive and give
you great bang for your buck.

------
algorithm_dk
Location: Bucharest, RO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, Vue.js, HTML/CSS3/SASS/etc, Node.js (+
Feathers, Express, Hapi, etc), PHP, C++, quick to learn new technologies

Resume: [https://andreineculaesei.com/](https://andreineculaesei.com/)

Contact:
[https://andreineculaesei.com/contact](https://andreineculaesei.com/contact)

Github: [https://github.com/neculaesei](https://github.com/neculaesei)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/install](https://linkedin.com/in/install)

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, Angular, NodeJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume..).

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

------
ahawkins
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii

Remote: Yes, Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
hawkins-53109b14b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-hawkins-53109b14b/)

Email: hi@ahawkins.me

Full stack engineer focused on the DevOps value stream. I can help you deploy
faster and more often. More info here: [https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-
looking-for-remote-work-hire...](https://medium.com/@ahawkins/im-looking-for-
remote-work-hire-me-85fa47a491d8)

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: yes (every contract I've worked except one has been remote), though
I'd love to work on-site one day.

Willing to Relocate: No

Tech: Python, some C, Ruby, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Clojure, Linux.

Resume / CV: Via Request.

link to github: [https://github.com/dt1/](https://github.com/dt1/)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

My contracting rates are reasonable, depending on many variables such as
longevity and difficulty.

I've only ever worked as a contractor, so please don't be surprised that I
have no full-time background. My contracts are generally cleaning up messy
codebases and on-off short-term projects.

------
n0tme
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Very much so

Technologies: Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL, PL/SQL, Linux, Shell, Python,
JavaScript, PHP

Résumé/CV: upon request

Email: mutant59@protonmail.com

Huge experience with Oracle databases (10+ years), can solve almost any
problem, answer any question (with tests, examples and everything) related to
them, can write effective SQL queries, do performance tuning. This experience
could be applied to any other RDBMS, not just Oracle.

Besides databases I do some JavaScript (mostly graphs, simple UIs) and PHP
programming, would love to switch to working with web-technologies full time
one day.

Very good with Linux/Unix and shell.

------
dabockster
Location: Tacoma, WA (30-45 minutes south of Seattle)

Remote: Not at this time

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, Handlebars, jQuery, Node.js, Sass, Java, C, MySQL,
REST, Git, npm, some Webpack, some C++, and many others

Résumé/CV: Send me an email please.

Email: steven@stevenbock.me

I do a variety of work all over the tech stack. I prefer standard libraries
over frameworks in order to keep my code clean and fast. I learn quickly and
am willing to work with many different software stacks and platforms.

Please be prompt if you choose to email me. I am actively interviewing and may
make a decision within the next few weeks.

FULL TIME W-2 WORK ONLY. NO CONTRACTS.

------
Maciont
Location: Wroclaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Appium, Selenium, Cucumber, Java

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HNbmTe](http://bit.ly/2HNbmTe)

Email: maciej at shinapps dot pl

Looking for QA job, preferably in mobile(Android/iOS) domain, but Web would
also do the trick. Wroclaw or Remote.

* Senior QA with 7+ combined years of experience * Web and Mobile test automation(Selenium, Appium + Java) * API automation (Postman, SoapUI) * ISTQB Certified * Scrum Master Certified * Experience with big fishes in banking, fintech and automotive sectors * C-level English

------
norswap
Location: Brussels, Belgium Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: Java, Kotlin, C, Ruby, Javascript Résumé:
[http://norswap.com/resume/](http://norswap.com/resume/) Github:
[https://github.com/norswap/](https://github.com/norswap/) Email:
norswap@gmail.com

I'm completing a PhD in CS (my thesis is on parsing) by September and I'm
looking for new opportunities after that.

------
otherview
Location: Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, C#, Javascript, Java, Go, .NET, VueJS, MS-Orleans,
NodeJS Elasticsearch (ELK), Apache Hadoop, Apache Hive, Apache NiFi, SQL,
GrayLog

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedrovgomes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pedrovgomes/)
\- Available on request!

Email: pedro.gomes [AT] qubit.pt

Github: github.com/otherview

==============================

I'm an experienced Software Engineer with a soft spot for Big Data, low
response times APIs and distributed computing.

------
atirpetkar
Location: NY,USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, C++, R, Machine Learning/Deep Learning (Scikit,
Tensorflow, Keras, PyTorch, Caffe), SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1anoQXcz4NKOgOxqXnHpywM83...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1anoQXcz4NKOgOxqXnHpywM83HpN71kTBbYkthEIInak/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ap8185@g.rit.edu

3+ years work experience with research experience as well. Looking for Full
time opportunities in Machine Learning / Deep Learning field.

------
in_the_sticks

      Location: Indianapolis metropolitan area, IN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right offer
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://bitbucket.org/tdphillips/resume/src
      Email: tdphillips88@gmail.com
    

While nearly the entirety of my professional experience is in Python-land, any
programmer worth his or her salt can pick up new languages easily. I'd love to
work with C#, Java, or just about anything else.

------
gcj
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / willing to relocate to Europe or Canada

I'm a full stack developer with 19 years of experience, both working as a
freelancer or in teams, locally or remotely. I'll take any kind of project
within my skills :)

Skills: PHP (specially if you are using the amazing Laravel), JS (both vanilla
and Vue.JS), HTML, CSS and SASS, building tools like Webpack, MySQL. Hove
wordked a lot with Wordpress too.

You can contact me through my website gcj.io (there's links for projects and
my github account too)

------
ccajas
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# .NET, HLSL, GLSL, some C++, Unity, Monogame, WebGL, PHP,
MySQL, JavaScript, Node, React, Vue, Three.js, A-frame

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/en30go4dj0ciq06/ccajas_resume_ln_2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/en30go4dj0ciq06/ccajas_resume_ln_2018.pdf)

Email: chris.cajas.m@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/ccajas](http://github.com/ccajas)

------
isaacmg
Location: Bangor, Maine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (preferably Boston, NYC, or some other northeast/mid-
atlantic location)

Technologies: Python, Java, Machine Learning, Big Data

Resume/Portfolio: isaacmg.github.io

Email: isaac@paddlesoft.net

I'm looking for full-time jobs involving machine learning/data science. I'm
experienced with the Python DS stack (i.e Pandas/Bokeh/NumPY/Keras/SciKit).
Additionally, I'm also familiar with Java technologies like Flink, Spark,
Kafka, and Hadoop.

------
zahariev
With 6 years of full-time full-stack programming experience with custom web
development of data driven applications. Reliable with good communication
skills.

Rate: 30$/hour

Location: Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Pyramid, Google App Engine, Flask, jQuery,
Angular.js, HTML, CSS, Twitter Bootstrap, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, GQL,
RabbitMQ, Redis

Portfolio:
[https://www.zahariev.co/#portfolio](https://www.zahariev.co/#portfolio)

Email: zahari(at)zahariev.co

------
headsclouds
We're Superawesome, a small team of designers and front-end developers helping
clients from all over the world build awesome software through design.

Currently seeking long-term projects to book in Q2 2018, but accepting short-
term engagements as well.

Location: Novi Sad, Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX/UI, static front-end development and prototyping
(HTML/CSS/JS)

Résumé/CV: [https://sprawsm.com/](https://sprawsm.com/)

Email: dudes@sprawsm.com

------
paulvs
Location: Paraguay

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not for the time being

Technologies: 5 years of iOS (Objective-C, Swift) and Hybrid Mobile (React
Native, Cordova, custom hybrid app solutions)

Email: paulvonschrottky@gmail.com

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2H37YlN](http://bit.ly/2H37YlN)

6k Stackoverflow user:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1305067/paulvs](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1305067/paulvs)

------
tonym9428
I'm an applied statistician and data scientist with seven years of proven
experience at a number of tech start ups.

Location: Bay Area

Remote: Open

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, SQL, Python

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-
mathew-21221b29/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/)

Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

Blog: [https://mathewanalytics.com/](https://mathewanalytics.com/)

------
FrankPetrilli
Always interested in hearing about interesting projects:

    
    
      Location: Washington State
      Remote: Remote or local are fine
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: See Résumé, but I'm a network/software engineer, and I love working on the hybrid between the two. Big into automation, SDN, containers, K8S, etc.
      Résumé/CV: https://frank.petril.li/resume.php
      Email: frank+hnhire@petril.li

------
farnsworthy
Location: Worldwide

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending…

Technologies: Full-stack Ruby/Rails, JS/front-end UI dev with lovingly hand-
crafted CSS, Go, AWS stack, lots of personal projects with other tech beyond
the day job (with Go, vanilla JS or frameworks beyond React such as Vue, AWS
IoT, anything worth learning)

Résumé/CV: Upon (legitimate company) request

Email: farnsworthyhn@protonmail.com

I enjoy good collaboration and teamwork, and approach both coding and
communication with thought and care.

------
vt4a2h
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (11/14/17), Python 3, Qt 4/5, boost (see CV/Linkedin for
other technologies)

Résumé/CV: upon request

Github: [https://github.com/vt4a2h](https://github.com/vt4a2h)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/vitaly-
fanaskov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vitaly-fanaskov/)

Email: vt4a2h (at) gmail.com

------
wavee

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby / Ruby On Rails / SQL / iOS / JS
      Résumé/CV: available upon request
      Email: contact@atiko.pl
    
      =======================================
    
      Senior Backend Developer (9+ years experience) available for part-time side projects or one off gigs
    
      Are you looking for a technical co-founder? Let me know.

------
crisopolis
Frontend, Backend, and DevOps Engineer (call it Fullstack, if you want...)

Location: Tampa, FL, USA

Remote: Yes (current disposition)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir, JavaScript (Node,Vue,Micro), ... but up to learning
anything

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: hey at chriscombs.me

Site: [http://chriscombs.me/](http://chriscombs.me/)

------
fazalsa1
Location: Toronto Remote:Willing Willing to relocate: YEs Technologies:C/C++,
Java, Python, Java Script, OpenGL
Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j2uZhO0vQM5VCgQI4P75d7D25JB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j2uZhO0vQM5VCgQI4P75d7D25JBTndqN/view?usp=sharing)
Email: salman.fazal@mail.utoronto.ca

------
joehan
Location: Worldwide

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, Worldwide

Technologies: Python, SAS, MATLAB, SQL, JavaScript, d3, Vue, Machine Learning

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/joehan-data/](https://linkedin.com/in/joehan-
data/)

Email: joehan.mail at gmail

I love all things data. I would love to close the gap in your data pipeline as
needed, anywhere from data engineering, data modeling to data visualization
and data science.

------
bediger4000
Location: Denver, Colorado, USA

Remote: sure, why not?

Willing to relocate: I can't, sorry.

Technologies: C, Perl, Bash, PHP, Go, SQL. My Python and C++ are rusty. My
home network is all Linux. I use Arch, BTW

Resume:
[http://stratigery.com/javaresume.pdf](http://stratigery.com/javaresume.pdf)

Email: bediger8@gmail.com

[https://github.com/bediger4000](https://github.com/bediger4000)

------
147
Looking for a new position. I passed the Triplebyte interview but final
interviews didn't pan out.

Location: Greater Chicago Area / Remote

Remote: Yes, am remote now

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies:

    
    
      Tools:
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker, Git
    
      Languages: 
    
        Strong at: Elixir, Clojure
        Working on: Go, Python
        Willing to learn: Just about anything
    

Résumé/CV: Upon Request

Email: christopher.d.bui+hn@gmail.com

------
gcatalfamo
Location: Italy

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere

Technologies: ex-coder (prefer java and python but can javascript) => now
program/product manager, digital strategy and growth

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ymufgb9ma392mhf/EN_201802_Catalfam...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ymufgb9ma392mhf/EN_201802_Catalfamo.pdf?dl=1)

Email: gcatalfamo+hn at gmail

------
tradziej
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS, Git,
Docker, AWS

Learning: React

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Developer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long term
gig. Working remotely as a contractor.

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
_caw
I'm currently developing software to power VR hardware, and am looking for a
new position.

I'm most comfortable working on a lower-level stack, but am not opposed to
webdev.

Location: Seattle

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C#, Boost, Protobuf, Arduino

Resume:
[http://caseywaldren.com/WaldrenResumeLatest.pdf](http://caseywaldren.com/WaldrenResumeLatest.pdf)

Email: [my name above]@gmail.com

------
mephistophyles
Location: Boston, MA, USA

Remote: possible, but ideally onsite

Willing to relocate: No, I literally just moved here.

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Numpy, SKlearn), C++ (ROS, OpenCV,
PointCloud), MATLAB, AWS, Postgres, Javascript (Node, Angular), CSS, HTML

resume/CV: [https://philheijkoop.com](https://philheijkoop.com)

email/github/LinkedIn all linked to on above site.

------
royalharsh95

        Location: India
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby (Rails and Sinatra), React, C++, Python, Javascript (Node.js), Django
        Email: harshvd95@gmail.com
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nfPpkPgQ8ikOq-5av99c9FNFmI3LaojG/view?usp=sharing

------
jarehec
Location: San Francisco/Bay Area

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C/C++, Python3, JavaScript, Django, Flask, Nodejs, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1g0XkrgBKDeVf2rvrKPeeZxD3-iP...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1g0XkrgBKDeVf2rvrKPeeZxD3-iPZPqPo/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jarehec@gmail.com

------
_sdegutis
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes (5 years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Polyglot, Front-end, Back-end, iOS, Mac

Resume: [http://sdegutis.com/Resume-
StevenDegutis.pdf](http://sdegutis.com/Resume-StevenDegutis.pdf)

Email: sbdegutis+hnhire gmail

Portfolio: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

------
matharp
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, GNU/Linux scripting and administration, Javascript,
Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gs8e5wutnuyimm2/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gs8e5wutnuyimm2/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: p.shivade@gmail.com

------
dbconfession
Loc: SF Bay Area or NYC Area

Remote: Ok

Relocate: NYC area relocate

Techs: Python, Flask, Java, C, Node JS, Html, CSS, nginx

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XoYqeLOgGiYgyir1JnH_FYpx...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XoYqeLOgGiYgyir1JnH_FYpxApT4DUhTndfYWo-q8d4)

email: sgkur04@gmail.com

------
BigBalli
_Interested in Project /Product Manager roles_

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: fullstack, mobile preferred

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/)

Email: hnHired@giacomoballi.com

------
Emkacf
Location: Bydgoszcz, Poland

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML/CSS/SASS, AngularJS, Angular

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emiliaheller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emiliaheller/)

Email: emkacf@gmail.com

------
hire-glabs
Location: Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Front-End, Back-End, Version Control, Package Management, CI,
Collaboration, Cloud Services, Server/Desktop/Mobile

Résumé/CV: [http://glabs.it](http://glabs.it)

E-Mail: hire@glabs.it

------
_s
Location: Melbourne, AU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, Node/Express, PHP/Laravel/Ruby/Rails

Résumé/CV: shazamjad.com / [https://goo.gl/rMGjhm](https://goo.gl/rMGjhm)

Email: shaz.web@icloud.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Contracts: No, W2 only.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX, mostly anything else.

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
ilyagulko

      Location: New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: testing
      Résumé/CV: http://ilyagulko.com/resume/
      Email: ilya@ilyagulko.com

------
dustingetz
remote or Philadelphia

Dustin and Karl are the founders of Hyperfiddle. We are co-located and share
an office in Philadelphia, PA.

[http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

Full-stack application development. We can handle anything–the crazier, the
better.

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
statim24
Location: San Ramon, CA (SF Bay Area)

Remote: Yes (8 years experience remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native (Expo, iOS, Android), GraphQL (Apollo, Relay),
React, Vue, Node, Ruby, PostgreSQL, Redis, GCP, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2GEbrYB](http://bit.ly/2GEbrYB)

Email: joenoon+hn@gmail.com

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$13 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

